# Weather Stations



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Thinking about buying a wireless weather station......mainly interested in Temp, humidity, wind speed and rainfall....who has one and what kind, what to avoid.....kinda looking at a Davis.

Regards, Mike


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Mike, I bought one from Gempler's and have been very pleased with it. Works from up to a 1000 feet away. They have lots on line. Mike


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Mike, Mine was the Vantage Pro 2.. Just looked. Mike


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

My first one was an Oregon Scientific. It lasted maybe 3-4 years before crapping out. Now I've got a Davis Vantage Pro 2 that's a few years old. I've had some problems with the rain gauge, but it may have filled with dust last year and turned into mud this year. Gotta climb the pole one of these days and fix it. I got both of mine from http://www.ambientweather.com/


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

The vantage pro 2 is the one I have been looking at....thanks fellas....good to hear a confirmation on it.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I've been thinking about something along what's been discussed, but with my weather during the winter it would have to be easily accessible as at least the rain gauge part would have to be stored indoors to prevent freezing.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Marty....something to investigate is that some stations(including Davis) have the rain gauge capabilities of dumping themselves....recording hourly rainfall etc. ....saw where one fella in Iowa had his station mounted up on his windmill....heck of a climb to dump your rain gauge after a little precip...









Regards, Mike


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I have an Ambient Weather station. http://www.ambientweather.com/amws2080.html It works ok, but doesn't always get the signal. Also if it's windy or rain with wind whatever is in it that measures the rainfall shakes and says it rained when it hasn't or not that much. But if there isn't much wind it's as accurate as the traditional gauge I have beside it. It doesn't freeze in winter. Another thing to consider is some of the wireless weather things need an attachment to accurately tell the temp in full sun. I bought an attachment with mine that is kind of like a radiator or something, but for the life of me I can't figure out how to put it on. So in full sunlight the temp isn't that accurate.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Vol said:


> Marty....something to investigate is that some stations(including Davis) have the rain gauge capabilities of dumping themselves....recording hourly rainfall etc. ....saw where one fella in Iowa had his station mounted up on his windmill....heck of a climb to dump your rain gauge after a little precip...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yah, I've read about those but I thought the article said it would freeze up and bust it if left out all winter. Maybe the higher $$$ that isn't a problem with.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

No problem with mine in ND. They do dump themselves. You could always use a birdhouse type extendable pole to mount it on. Mine is atop a grain bin but I ain't climing up and down to dump it. Mike


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I have a Davis vantage Pro for about 7-8 years now. I have had to replace the transmitter about every two years. Other than that, I am happy with it.

Ralph


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

I believe all the elctronic gages self empty, I think. I believe they measure pass through moisture.

I bought an Accurite and it lasted one season. Not recommended. Davis Instruments are the Delmhorst of weather instruments.

I've read negative things about Oregon Scientific as well.

One day I'll get a Davis. Unril then, the Gemplers plastic one on the post, plus my aching joints do a good job.


----------

